# Newb from GA



## softballnrd27 (Nov 25, 2008)

Not my first bow but my first serious effort at bowhunting. I am hooked and looking for my first kill. Will be in the woods as much as possible.

Current set-up:
Martin Jaguar ready to shoot from Academy
Everything is what came in the package.
Plans include limb driver rest, and spot hogg real deal sight

Saving my $$ to get a Bowtech Admiral for next season.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* softballnrd27. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting! :archer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: fellow Geogian to AT & have Fun!

Where are you located at in the GA?


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hey, Dude!*

I shoot a Martin Monster Buckhunter (50lb) here in Ohio. You don't need another bow -- you already have all you need. NOW -- JUST GET OUT IN THE WOODS AND HUNT!!!

(Just remember: deer hunting is hard!)

www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com

See you around!

-- Jack


----------



## softballnrd27 (Nov 25, 2008)

mikel m14 said:


> :welcome: fellow Geogian to AT & have Fun!
> 
> Where are you located at in the GA?


I am in the Augusta area.


----------



## softballnrd27 (Nov 25, 2008)

JStinson said:


> I shoot a Martin Monster Buckhunter (50lb) here in Ohio. You don't need another bow -- you already have all you need. NOW -- JUST GET OUT IN THE WOODS AND HUNT!!!
> 
> (Just remember: deer hunting is hard!)
> 
> ...


My Martin is loud and harsh!! I know there are things that can be done to qutien it down but I like the look and feel of the Bowtechs


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

softballnrd27 said:


> I am in the Augusta area.


I thought so when you put Academy on here. I went earlier this year to Academy and was disappointed at the stock of bows. I might have seen 7 bows in the whole store.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:

Good luck this season.


----------



## BowtechAlly563 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to Archerytalk:smile:


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome aboard! i am up the road


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT:rockband:


----------

